# SoCal slow. Gonna try for DD TD.



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Gonna go for Top Dasher.

Already raised my AR from 8% to 70% during the last few days.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

😳


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Let's us know what's it like being a top dasher I've yet to meet one.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Let's us know what's it like being a top dasher I've yet to meet one.


Experiment, learn and adapt.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


>


So, how's your gross revenue lately?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, how's your gross revenue lately?


What is your current AR?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> What is your current AR?


70%.

Raised it up from 8%.

Stated as such in OP.

LOL.

Yu funy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Gonna go for Top Dasher.
> 
> Already raised my AR from 8% to 70% during the last few days.


YEA.
Go for it girl.

There used to be a girl in my neighborhood that was EVERYBODY'S scooter.
EVERYbody rode her.
Lovely girl ... well, not really, but she was properly equipped.

You too, eh?
GOOD for you.

EVERYbody will love you.
It's a gold mine, don't just sit on it.
LoL.

BE the scooter that everybody rides.
Giddy up.



.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

TD isn't going to help you make any more money.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

And that is why they still send out those shit offers.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> TD isn't going to help you make any more money.


I thought the OP was joking about TD. I guess not. Some people have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> And that is why they still send out those shit offers.


Last night while getting an order a guy pulls up to the curb in front of the restaurant and had DoorDash emblems on his car. When he gets out he had a Red DoorDash baseball cap on and a Red T-shirt that said in white letters "Top Dasher" 

I told him it wasn't a good idea to have those emblems on his car because if he got into a car accident his insurance company won't pay out because he was using the car for commercial purposes. He told me DD was providing him insurance so he wasn't worried!!! Can you say BRAINWASHED!


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Last night while getting an order a guy pulls up to the curb in front of the restaurant and had DoorDash emblems on his car. When he gets out he had a Red DoorDash baseball cap on and a Red T-shirt that said in white letters "Top Dasher"
> 
> I told him it wasn't a good idea to have those emblems on his car because if he got into a car accident his insurance company won't pay out because he was using the car for commercial purposes. He told me DD was providing him insurance so he wasn't worried!!! Can you say BRAINWASHED!


I hope you took some pics


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Close up:



Seamus said:


> Last night while getting an order a guy pulls up to the curb in front of the restaurant and had DoorDash emblems on his car. When he gets out he had a Red DoorDash baseball cap on and a Red T-shirt that said in white letters "Top Dasher"
> 
> I told him it wasn't a good idea to have those emblems on his car because if he got into a car accident his insurance company won't pay out because he was using the car for commercial purposes. He told me DD was providing him insurance so he wasn't worried!!! Can you say BRAINWASHED!


I thought you were joking.













Close up













In stock at the dash store. Not even sold out yet.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> TD isn't going to help you make any more money.


Seems that your market has an abnormally high number of LOP offers

Seems your success is based on your market, which is usually the case.

If you subtracted the LOP offers, what would your gross revenue and dollars per mile ratio look like?

The five excruciating days spent raising my AR over 70% resulted in a 1.6 dollar per mile ratio. Not too bad, but below my usual standards.

I even spent two cancellations on offers around 11 bucks for ten miles to help increase my AR.

Tips in my market have plummeted in the last 45 days greatly reducing the amount of profitable offers.

Also, the algo frequently changes without warning, explanation or notification.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

By the way, do you have recent experience with TD status? Or are you parroting the common knowledge?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> YEA.
> Go for it girl.
> 
> There used to be a girl in my neighborhood that was EVERYBODY'S scooter.
> ...


Ha Ha!

I remember scooter "girl".

It was a dude.

Did you actually realize that when you rode that scooter or did you just turn a blind eye to the reality?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> I remember scooter "girl".
> 
> ...


Oh, I knew it.
All of us did.
We took turns.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

So, since I achieved TD status:

I'm still getting the same amount of offers;

Mostly unprofitable offers;

And, most importantly, I have not seen an increase 
In LOP offers.

An increase in LOP offers was the main objective of experimenting with TD status.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

After sixteen hours of dash time, my AR has plummeted from 71% to 23%.

I am back to my two bucks per mile ratio from driveway until return.

Expecting my AR to revert to my usual 7% to 12% over the next few days.

My next experiment will be with GH.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Last night while getting an order a guy pulls up to the curb in front of the restaurant and had DoorDash emblems on his car. When he gets out he had a Red DoorDash baseball cap on and a Red T-shirt that said in white letters "Top Dasher"
> 
> I told him it wasn't a good idea to have those emblems on his car because if he got into a car accident his insurance company won't pay out because he was using the car for commercial purposes. He told me DD was providing him insurance so he wasn't worried!!! Can you say BRAINWASHED!


Ha Ha!

I got a bright red DD tat between my eyebrows.

Restaurant staff always notices it immediately.

That, however, is not why my orders are always expedited by staff.

The bar code tat on my forehead unsettles them.

It is the mark of The Beast.

They know subconsciously not to mess with me.

Same with insurance adjusters.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> TD isn't going to help you make any more money.


Seems you were right.

Experiment, learn and adapt.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> YEA.
> Go for it girl.
> 
> There used to be a girl in my neighborhood that was EVERYBODY'S scooter.
> ...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


> I thought the OP was joking about TD. I guess not. Some people have to learn the hard way.


Yep.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

Every zone is different.

How is your zone doing recently?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Let's us know what's it like being a top dasher I've yet to meet one.


Experiment, learn and adapt.

What's your gross revenues looking like over the last six weeks?

Are you experimenting and adapting or just denigrating profitable contractors because you can't keep up?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Let's us know what's it like being a top dasher I've yet to meet one.


All market dependent.

By the way, you seem to be sheltered as a driver.

TD's are all around you.

Parking near your shade tree and other cars are driving off for LOP offers while you are posting that you have waited 35 minutes in a hotspot with no offers.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> All market dependent.
> 
> By the way, you seem to be sheltered as a driver.
> 
> ...


So since you're a top dasher are you getting the best orders? $15, $20 for short miles? Or do you still get the $2.50, $3.50 etc, or the $7 for 12 miles and such orders?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> So since you're a top dasher are you getting the best orders? $15, $20 for short miles? Or do you still get the $2.50, $3.50 etc, or the $7 for 12 miles and such orders?


Already answered.

Post #19 on this thread.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I'd be a top dasher if I could get my acceptance rate way down. Sitting at 27 percent as we speak.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> I'd be a top dasher if I could get my acceptance rate way down. Sitting at 27 percent as we speak.


Me: If I was two inches bigger I'd be a king.
Wifey: And if you were two inches smaller, you'd be a queen.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

...


----------

